# [Son]Deux cartes son ? [résolu]

## Tom_

Bonjour,

Je possède deux cartes sons dans ma machine : 

- celle intégrée à la carte mère (géré via le module snd_intel8x0)

- une carte pci : Terratec Aureon 5.1 PCI (module snd_cmipci)

En plus de ca, je possède une carte TV (Hauppauge HVR1100) qui possède un pilote Alsa (cx88_alsa) et une webcam avec un micro (en usb, snd_usb_audio).

J'aimerais utiliser la Terratec comme carte son principale, et celle intégrée pour Skype.

J'ai essayé de configurer ca dans deux fichiers  : /etc/modules.d/alsa.conf et /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf : 

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

#

# # OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-1 snd-intel8x0

#

# # OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

#

# # OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

#

#

options snd cards_limit=2

options snd-cmipci index=0

options snd-intel8x0 index=1

```

J'ai mis la même chose dans les fichiers vu que je savais pas trop quoi faire...

Le problème c'est que des fois ca marche, et d'autres fois nen. Hier j'avais du son, mais aujourd'hui j'en ai plus : 

```
thomas@gentoo ~ % cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [U0x46d0x8a2    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8a2

                      USB Device 0x46d:0x8a2 at usb-0000:00:02.0-10, full speed

 1 [CK804          ]: NFORCE - NVidia CK804

                      NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at irq 22

 2 [CX8811         ]: CX88x - Conexant CX8811

                      Conexant CX8811 at 0xfb000000
```

Il manque donc ma Terratec dans la liste alors qu'elle est bien présente dans lspci : 

```
01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: TERRATEC Electronic GmbH Aureon 5.1

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: snd-cmipci

```

Comment je peux faire pour que ca fonctionne tout le temps? 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Tom_ on Wed Jan 27, 2010 4:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gaby

Bonjour,

Si j'ai bien compris, tu as 4 cartes sons reconnu et tu ne veux te servir que de 2.

J'avais fait un truc similaire avec 3 cartes sons et en ne me servant que de 2 et j'ai été obligé de déclarer la 3eme dans le fichier /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-2 cx88_alsa

alias snd-card-3 snd_usb_audio

#

# # OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-cmipci

alias sound-slot-1 snd-intel8x0

#

# # OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

#

# # OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

#

#

options snd cards_limit=4

options snd-cmipci index=0

options snd-intel8x0 index=1 

options cx88_alsa index=2

options snd_usb_audio index=3
```

Chez moi ça fonctionne de cette façon.

Gaby

----------

## Tom_

Je me sers un peu des 4 on va dire : 

- 2 en sortie : la Terratec et celle intégrée

- 2 en entrée : la carte tv et la webcam que j'utilise comme micro le temps que je me trouve un micro-casque qui fonctionne.

Je vais essayer ce que tu m'as donné.  :Wink: 

Ensuite, c'est quoi la différence entre /etc/modules.d/ et /etc/modprobe.d ? 

Merci

----------

## Tom_

Je viens de copier-coller ce que tu m'as donné, et ca a marché niquel après un reboot. 

J'ai supprimé /etc/modules.d/alsa.conf et gardé seulement /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf. 

On verra si ca continue de fonctionner demain   :Laughing: 

En tout cas, merci Gaby.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

Pour la différence entre les 2 fichiers, je ne sais pas te répondre.

Pense à passer en [résolu]  :Wink: 

Gaby

----------

## Tom_

/etc/modules.d est obsolète maintenant : https://bugs.gentoo.org/215626

La config de mes cartes sont a l'air de bien fonctionner! Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

SAlut, j'ai une question très bête, mais c'est pour ma culture  :Smile: 

Pourquoi utiliser deux cartes son? j'ai du mal à saisir.

Merci

----------

## Temet

Bah perso j'ai ma carte son intégrée qu'est naze mais fonctionne avec Traverso... pis j'aime Traverso (quand j'ai besoin de m'en servir).

Ma carte pas intégrée qu'a des drivers moisis, ne fonctionne pas avec Traverso mais que le son il est plus mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

On dit toujours que les cartes son intégrées sont pas géniales! J'avais l'occassion d'avoir une carte PCI pour pas très cher. Alors, j'ai acheté cette carte son et je l'utilise comme carte son principale. J'utilise Skype tous les jours, et je trouve pénible de toujours (dé)brancher mon casque : alors vu que j'ai deux cartes sons, je me suis que je pourrais les utiliser les deux.   :Cool: 

----------

